# Update Re: Beige Ears



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Last night I was sent several more pictures of our new little one and his ears aren't as dark as they looked in the first picture. They are only slightly cream-colored. He is adorable! The breeder says he will only be 5lbs full-grown. He'll be ready for his new home at the end of the month. I'll post pics when I get him. I'm letting my husband name him and he decided on "Buster". I wasn't too thrilled with it but when I saw our little guy's face, he looks just like a Buster! We are SO excited!
Thanks for reassuring me about the puppy's ear color. 
Jane


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jane - I'm so happy for you. Sounds like you won't be able to wait for March to be over. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love that a cute cuddly little Maltese will be named Buster. :smrofl::smrofl: Can't wait to see pix.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I can not wait to see more pix. I think come beginning of April we have 2 new fluffs to welcome to SM and more fluffs for the Aunties here to love.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So happy to hear that it is a go for little Buster. The color of the ears is so not important and they will probably change anyway. Can't wait to see pictures of this little munchkin.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations! Hopefully the weeks will fly by and you'll have Buster in your arms. So happy you didn't let the ear color deter you from this bundle of love. :chili:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the name Buster for a fluffy little Maltese. If I let my husband name Sophie, her name would be Cauliflower :blink:


----------

